# busy season!



## Yvonne G (May 3, 2009)

It looks like this might be a pretty busy year for the old Rescue here in Clovis. Here's what I took in just today:

This is a male and he was found wandering in the streets of Fresno:

Well, darn it! The IMG code won't copy from Photobucket! 




And this one was found wandering the streets of Clovis on a busy intersection:






And this one was also found wandering the streets of Clovis:




Danny: if you're listening, what kind of Greek is this? Or is the picture not good enough?

Yvonne








Sorry about that. I did the frequently asked questions thingey on Photobucket and it said if the IMG code doesn't copy, then manually copy it, so I was testing to see if it worked...that's why the picture of the RES. It worked!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 3, 2009)

Is that a snapper? How come you didn't get interesting animals like that when I was there? You gonna keep the snapper and put it in with yours? That would be cool...


----------



## egyptiandan (May 3, 2009)

It's a snapper Maggie 

I can't tell for sure what subspecies Yvonne without a plastron shot. It does though look like an ibera.

Danny


----------



## Candy (May 3, 2009)

I have no idea what they are, but they look very nice to me. I hope you don't get too many Yvonne, but thank goodness you're there for them or who knows where they would be.  Poor little guys.


----------



## Meg90 (May 3, 2009)

From the length of the claws....is the Greek female as well? Aren't theirs longer for nest digging? Or is that shorter....I can't remember!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 3, 2009)

egyptiandan said:


> It's a snapper Maggie
> 
> I can't tell for sure what subspecies Yvonne without a plastron shot. It does though look like an ibera.
> 
> Danny








Your wish is my command, oh great master!

Yvonne


----------



## egyptiandan (May 3, 2009)

Yup female ibera. 

Danny


----------



## Yvonne G (May 3, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> Is that a snapper? How come you didn't get interesting animals like that when I was there? You gonna keep the snapper and put it in with yours? That would be cool...



What do you mean, "Keep it with mine.." I don't have a snapper! 

I've sent an email to Kevin of the SVT&T chapter of CTTC to see if anyone from their club is going to attend the Exec. board mtg in Anaheim in July, and if so, if they would stop by here and pick it up to take down there for their snapper relocation project (donation for shipping included, of course!)

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (May 4, 2009)

Yvonne,
It seems like you are going to be busy this year. Thank God you are there to help them


----------



## Yvonne G (May 4, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> From the length of the claws....is the Greek female as well? Aren't theirs longer for nest digging? Or is that shorter....I can't remember!



You're better at it than me. I thought it was male because the cloaca seems a bit far from the body, however Danny quickly set me straight about the sex! Female!

Yvonne


----------



## Meg90 (May 4, 2009)

I'm learning ! I wouldn't know girl from boy or anything if I hadn't come here!


----------



## Crazy1 (May 4, 2009)

Awh, males have really long tails in relation to females. When the tail is to the side its tip will almost, if not, touch the spurs. and the nails on the back of females are usually longer but then if they are not able to keep them trimmed down a males can get really long also.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 5, 2009)

A few more pictures of a couple that I took in today. This first one is a RES that came to me from people who had absolutely NO CLUE how to take care of a turtle. First of all, they got a little hatchling RES that came in one of those tiny plastic carriers with a lid. That baby died, and someone gave them another turtle. This one is 3 or 4 years old, however these clueless people put the poor thing into the same plastic carrier. No light...no heat. Naturally, the turtle wouldn't eat. It was too cold. So his eyes swelled up. I think there's more wrong with him than just his eyes, though. His limbs are swollen, so I'm thinking he's in kidney failure. Here's the poor little RES:
















This next one was turned in because the people realized he needed to live in a warmer/drier climate. They adopted him as a hatchling 15 years ago in the San Fernando Valley. Then a couple years ago they moved to a small town near Santa Rosa, where it rains most of the time. Poor Sammy had to live in the house most of the time, so they decided to give him to me. In my opinion, reading the signs, I'm thinking that Sammy actually spent the majority of his life indoors. He's a little flat. They fed him quite a bit of romaine with calcium supplement, but he grazed when he was outside. They also polished his shell frequently with some sort of turtle shell polish. Here's Sammy:
















He's quite tame and a very nice tortoise.

Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G (May 5, 2009)

The lady who brought me the snapping turtle the other day told me that she had found a small tortoise and put it in with her existing desert tortoise. I told her this wasn't a good idea because she didn't know if it was a desert tortoise or not. She felt is was a young desert tortoise, but I wasn't so sure. So she asked if she could bring it over for me to help her i.d. She brought it today. Here is is:











As you all can plainly see, its NOT a desert tortoise. Plus the box she had it in showed a layer of really runny poop all over the bottom, indicating the little guy probably has parasites. I told her that she needs to build him a separate pen from the desert tortoise. Well, she's not interested in pen building, so this little guy is the third rescue taken in today!

Yvonne


----------



## Stazz (May 6, 2009)

WOAH yvonne, you sure are busy !! These little guys are very blessed to have you around to look after them! You really have such a big heart Yvonne, hats off and triple thumbs up to you  That poor RES!!! How on EARTH can someone think it is ok to keep a tort in such a TINY container? Eeeek!


----------



## Isa (May 6, 2009)

Yvonne, I know I am repeating myself but Thank God you are there to help them. The one who breaks my heart the most is the first one .


----------



## Yvonne G (May 6, 2009)

Isa said:


> Yvonne, I know I am repeating myself but Thank God you are there to help them. The one who breaks my heart the most is the first one .



Me too. Its just a darned shame what turtles have to go through because of ill-informed people. I've got the RES's eyes both open today, however her front legs are so swollen that she can't move them. I'm not sure she's going to make it...BUT she did eat a little bit this a.m.

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (May 6, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Isa said:
> 
> 
> > Yvonne, I know I am repeating myself but Thank God you are there to help them. The one who breaks my heart the most is the first one .
> ...



It makes me so angry because some people are just irresponsable. The little RES did not became ill overnight. Is it so hard to go on the internet or go to you and ask questions to know how to take care of a certain specie. I am really glad the little one ate a bit


----------



## terryo (May 6, 2009)

What a horror, Yvonne. When I had my turtle pond, every now and then I would find one at my front door in a bucket. Once I found one in my pond. People are so irresponsible...it gets me sick. Poor babies....bless you.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 6, 2009)

That's one thing I hate about living here in the frozen North, if I was still in Calif that RES with the swollen legs would be at my house now. I used to take the blind, or lame and just generally sick and repair them for her. For some reason I was good with the blind ones. I still remember the very first one she brought me. It was a hatchling RES with big swollen closed eyes, he and I learned together how to make it work, I'd push the food over in front of his nose and hold it still and he'd bite it. It was that little slider who showed me I was good with the blind.
I'd hear my sisters red truck pull in my driveway and I'd look out and see her off-loading a box or a carrier and I'd start hollering..."go away if that's something that needs to be fed!!!". But she never paid any attention to that.
We really had a lot of fun together doing tortoise stuff, we'd set up information booths at dog and cat adoption fairs and we'd bring her 100 pound Sulcata Dudley and other turtles and tortoises and we always had a crowd around our booth.The other booths would be empty. One time she got put on TV even. I don't know why they took her instead of me, I'm so much prettier then her. 
We used to go on yard inspections together when someone wanted to adopt a tortoise and I'd make her buy me lunch. We make a pretty good team when it comes to turtles and tortoises. I sure don't know who's big idea it was that I move up here...they need to be shot...lol


----------



## desertsss (May 6, 2009)

Keep up the good work, you are going to busy busy busy.


----------



## terryo (May 6, 2009)

Oh Maggie...I know I told you this before but I wish there was a way you could go back. I know that things would be so different for you. Thinking of you there breaks my heart.


----------



## Laura (May 6, 2009)

We have yet to see a pic of Maggie so to say you r prettier then Yvonne.. better prove it! HA H A!

How come you dont take donations to help with thse rescues? You should Charge the people to leave them with you!


----------



## galvinkaos (May 6, 2009)

I don't know why they took her instead of me, I'm so much prettier then her. 

I agree with Laura we need a pic to decide that Maggie. 

Yvonne, Good luck with the crowd coming to visit. Call if you need help in So Cal. They are lucky you are there.

Dawna


----------



## Yvonne G (May 6, 2009)

Laura said:


> How come you dont take donations to help with thse rescues? You should Charge the people to leave them with you!



Because I deal with quite a few desert tortoises, I don't ever want to be accused of "selling" the tortoises. So no money EVER crosses my palm! But veggie donations are VERY welcome!

Yvonne


----------

